# Dell Tower Optiplex GX620



## Johnny2Bad (Apr 16, 2011)

My old FreeBSD server kicked the bucket over a month ago, so I'm going to try re-installation of it on the above mentioned computer ie Dell Tower Optiplex GX620.

The specifications of which are...

Intel Dual Core 3.4Ghz
4GB DDR2 RAM
2 1TB HDDs
DVD+/-RW
onboard sound - ADI 198x Integrated Audio
Netxtreme Gigabit Ethernet integrated
Onboard video - IntelÂ® Graphics Media Accelerator 950
1 PCI E Slot
2 PCI Slot
8 Usb Port

Just wondering whether anybody has installed FreeBSD on this particular beast, and if so what should I watch for?

I'm a bit concerned with the intel graphics media acceletor, Netxtreme Gigabit Ethernet and the ADI 198x Integrated Audio. So any input would be much apprecited.

Thanking you in advance,
Jonathan.

PS-: I haven't purchased it yet, so if you suggest I steer clear of this unit... I will.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 16, 2011)

The small form factor and ultra small form factor versions of the GX620 are famous for capacitor failures.  The tower version should run cooler and not have as many problems, but that's a guess.  Any machine from the last five or six years could have similar problems.  

bce(4) should work for the Ethernet.  Don't know about the sound, but I'd be surprised if it didn't work.  Likewise for the video.  With older machines, hardware support usually isn't a big problem.


----------

